# Radiohead



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sometimes Thom Yorke gets a bit too whiny for me, but other times he is blissful and amazing. I know I love The King of Limbs, A Moon Shaped Pool and Hail To the Thief. I have to give the others more of a listen though. 

I know I don't love Amnesiac all the way through though. But Pyramid Song, Dollars and Cents and I Might Be Wrong are all great ones from the disc.

What are your thoughts on the group?

I know Phil thinks they are overrated, but they are a very intellectual group, no denying!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The only song I'm familiar with is Weird Fishes which I like a lot. There's a cool video of it on Youtube.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> The only song I'm familiar with is Weird Fishes which I like a lot. There's a cool video of it on Youtube.


Oh, you must listen to more RH! Give Hail to the Thief a listen, it's a fantastic album.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Having heard most of their albums multiple times, I find the one I like best is _The bends_. Especially because of this, for me their best song:


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

They are not really my cup of tea. Tried listening couple of times, but it doesn't do it for me. I have similar feelings for Coldplay too.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

ZJovicic said:


> They are not really my cup of tea. Tried listening couple of times, but it doesn't do it for me. I have similar feelings for Coldplay too.


Coldplay and RH aren't in the same ballpark...


----------



## Ludwig Von Chumpsky (Apr 19, 2018)

Radiohead has some great songs, Hail to the Thief is a great album, almost every song is good. But Myxomatosis is brilliant. You have to listen close too. I guarantee if Bach himself heard that song he'd approve. The thing about it too is, as someone who was raised in a school band program and taught to tap my foot to the beat, (which is an innovation killer IMHO) I find this so cool to watch as a live video. These guys are true musicians.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ludwig Von Chumpsky said:


> Radiohead has some great songs, Hail to the Thief is a great album, almost every song is good. But Myxomatosis is brilliant. You have to listen close too. I guarantee if Bach himself heard that song he'd approve. The thing about it too is, as someone who was raised in a school band program and taught to tap my foot to the beat, (which is an innovation killer IMHO) I find this so cool to watch as a live video. These guys are true musicians.


Right on!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Ludwig Von Chumpsky said:


> Radiohead has some great songs, Hail to the Thief is a great album, almost every song is good. But Myxomatosis is brilliant. You have to listen close too. I guarantee if Bach himself heard that song he'd approve. The thing about it too is, as someone who was raised in a school band program and taught to tap my foot to the beat, (which is an innovation killer IMHO) I find this so cool to watch as a live video. These guys are true musicians.


I love HTTT too, and There There is an amazing song. I do find the album a bit too long and I'm often trying to cut songs out to get the play time down to 35/40 mins. I get a different track list each time! I'd be interested in anyone else's truncated set-list.


----------

